# Freeze brands and microchipping...



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When I lived in PA and registered my brand, I contacted the Dept. of Ag. and they sent me the forms needed. I had a freeze brand made and the vet did the branding. My vet down here in SC can and does micro chips.

I've been reading, lately, about theft and slaughter in FL. I would be very up tight about the safety of my horses. I would consider putting an alarm system on the gate to my pasture if possible or something!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> When I lived in PA and registered my brand, I contacted the Dept. of Ag. and they sent me the forms needed. I had a freeze brand made and the vet did the branding. My vet down here in SC can and does micro chips.
> 
> I've been reading, lately, about theft and slaughter in FL. I would be very up tight about the safety of my horses. I would consider putting an alarm system on the gate to my pasture if possible or something!



The front gate already has a code box.... But I've heard that they've been cutting down fences and everything.

I talked to my BOs today and they made me feel way better. They told me that most of the thefts have been happening to private owners with only one or two horses. They don't seem to think that they would target a big boarding barn. Also, they've been there for forty years and know EVERYBODY in the area. If somebody saw something, they would definitely hear about it.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I know EXACTLY how you feel! I always felt so bad hearing about that stuff in Miami, and then when it happened in our backyard it was very scary. THANKFULLY they caught the guys. I know my boy is on night turn out, and that was my one worry....that he's in a pasture all by himself, and he trailers absolutely perfect!

Where are you in Dover? haha I'm at Dover Oaks.

The one thing that I realized would probably save me is that Ice has a lip tattoo. I still am looking in to getting him microchipped.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> I know EXACTLY how you feel! I always felt so bad hearing about that stuff in Miami, and then when it happened in our backyard it was very scary. THANKFULLY they caught the guys. I know my boy is on night turn out, and that was my one worry....that he's in a pasture all by himself, and he trailers absolutely perfect!
> 
> Where are you in Dover? haha I'm at Dover Oaks.
> 
> The one thing that I realized would probably save me is that Ice has a lip tattoo.


Yeah, same with my mare. Luckily I've NEVER seen a horse that looks like her.

That's so funny! I'm at Sunrise Horse Farms on Sydney Washer. Do you ever ride on the Sydney Dover Trails?


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Many years ago, someone tried to steal our horses out of the pasture. They bit off a bit more than they could chew - my husband's horse wasn't very good with strangers and ran back out their reach and was screaming his dang fool head off. My mare had loading issues at the time and they couldn't get her loaded. The pony was already in the trailer (they left the back gate open and she loves to ride!) when my husband and I heard the commotion. 

The would-be thieves tried to drive off, but the left the back gate of the trailer open and it got hung up on a tree stump. They wound up yanking the back gate off and pony jumped out at about the same time (too much noise for her), and they drove off down the road with no back gate on the trailer. I put the horses up and called the sheriff while hubby fixed the fence where they cut it. It wasn't too hard for the deputy to locate and identify the trailer since it was so torn up. The guys were arrested and pled guilty - they had apparently been stealing horses and cattle for quite some time! I honestly don't see how they kept getting away with it - they were none to bright!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> Yeah, same with my mare. Luckily I've NEVER seen a horse that looks like her.
> 
> That's so funny! I'm at Sunrise Horse Farms on Sydney Washer. Do you ever ride on the Sydney Dover Trails?


Not yet, I'm trying to coordinate my work schedule so I can go out next time the group heads out from my barn. But its maybe a ten minute ride, we're right up on Salem Church, I just don't want to go out alone until I know Ice won't fight with me about it.

I looked at Sunrise when I was looking for places to board, but it was so expensive!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

dee said:


> Many years ago, someone tried to steal our horses out of the pasture. They bit off a bit more than they could chew - my husband's horse wasn't very good with strangers and ran back out their reach and was screaming his dang fool head off. My mare had loading issues at the time and they couldn't get her loaded. The pony was already in the trailer (they left the back gate open and she loves to ride!) when my husband and I heard the commotion.
> 
> The would-be thieves tried to drive off, but the left the back gate of the trailer open and it got hung up on a tree stump. They wound up yanking the back gate off and pony jumped out at about the same time (too much noise for her), and they drove off down the road with no back gate on the trailer. I put the horses up and called the sheriff while hubby fixed the fence where they cut it. It wasn't too hard for the deputy to locate and identify the trailer since it was so torn up. The guys were arrested and pled guilty - they had apparently been stealing horses and cattle for quite some time! I honestly don't see how they kept getting away with it - they were none to bright!


That's scary! You guys were really lucky.




justsambam08 said:


> Not yet, I'm trying to coordinate my work schedule so I can go out next time the group heads out from my barn. But its maybe a ten minute ride, we're right up on Salem Church, I just don't want to go out alone until I know Ice won't fight with me about it.
> 
> I looked at Sunrise when I was looking for places to board, but it was so expensive!


Oh, awesome. I ride there almost every day : ]

And yeah, it's pretty expensive, but it's so worth it. It's a really nice place.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I live around Orlando. I havnt heard of any horses being stolen in our area but I have considered getting Duchess microchipped. (I hate brands) Sadly, I think most of the horses stolen are slaughtered and I dont think a microchip would prevent that. =/


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

The weakness of microchips is that can only be read with a certain type of gun and will the right people have that gun. Whille a brand either a freeze brand or the old fashion a hot brand can be seen and easily read by almost anyone.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

that would be so scary!! luckily my horse goes into the barn and night and the pasture she goes into in the day has a bunch of other horses and can barely be seen by the road, haha the horse stealers would have to go through everybody at the barn before thye got to her pasture! and the owner of the barn lives rigth beside the barn on the property, so my horse is pretty safe and even if somehow they did get through if people are rough with my mare she gets stubborn, and if she didnt know the people that were trying to load her in the dark i bet you anything she would put up a loud fight, haha.

if your getting them freeze branded i would recomend getting it right near the withers because then when you ride her you cant see it just in case you ever want to enter shows


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I might just do the freeze brand, though. They're very obvious and might keep a thief from stealing her in the first place. I think a freeze brand can do everything and microchip can do and more... so there's no point in doing both.

Don't hot brands leave a black mark, though? If that's the case, it wouldn't help much since she's black...


I know it wouldn't help much if they took her and slaughtered her themselves like they were doing in Miami, but there isn't much you can do to prevent that (aside from securing your horse at night). At least it might keep someone from stealing her and taking her to an auction.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Don't hot brands leave a black mark, though? If that's the case, it wouldn't help much since she's black...


When it heals it is a white mark, we used them on black cattle. and they also work on white livestock. I am sure a horse would be no different.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I prefer freeze brands mayself but just because hot brands seem like they would be more painful? to me...idk...

Thankfully I live in the middle of no where north texas where where horse theft is non-existant...atleast in my area...and the pasture my boy is in isnt even visible from the road...


----------

